# Mobile Smoker Q-veiw



## spec (Dec 19, 2011)

I decided I want to go mobile with my smoker and kitchen, So I could do some catering and cookoffs

I thought you guys might find the build interesting

I'll be moving all of my production equipment in to it and building a screened in trailer for the smokers, and a semi heated sitting area

for kicking back while smoking up goody's

I'm thinking the truck will have, a small sleeping area closed off from the kitchen and a bathroom for the long pickling sessions

I'll be starting off with an older class A RV  and a larger popup trailer (Tandem axle unit) for the smokers Utilizing the roof and lift system for a roof over the smokers, And perhaps the water system for a handwash sink etc...

I'd like to hear any ideas or suggestions


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 19, 2011)

This sound amazing i will keep my eye open for this one .


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2011)

You idea sounds good and there are some folks here that have builded their dream smokers to. You should look in the build section and maybe you can hook up with someone whos has built something similar. Now I do know that there are alot of folks that have done catering like myself and others that have done some fairs or large group like Joel (solaryellow) does big events.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like it should be a very interesting build to follow.


----------



## spec (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks guys,

I was going to use a cab over rv, I decided to go with a class A

A short list of whats going in it on top of the 3 bowl sinks,hand wash sink, and the SST counters etc.

Truck: 2 burner,stockpot range,dehydrator,,slicer, Lem grinder and  mixer, Wet Vac packager, Bread maker,Microwave and a small covection oven, 2 chest freezers and 2 upright fridges, or 1 upright fridge and a sanwich prep table

I'll be installing a 38 - 40" access door to get the stuff into the truck

The trailer will be gettig 2 micro control smokers, so I can do 2 kinds of Smoking at once.. An outdoor type sst sink and counter ( plumbed with hot and cold water),I have the 110 volt on bemand heaterr 4 wood racks for the 4 types of wood I use and a proofing table, I think that about covers it

Please chime in if I forgot anything


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 19, 2011)

The only thing that stands out is maybe some Cambro Boxes for holding warm food 

This will be fun to watch.


----------



## bigcase (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds great, cant wait to see your build.


----------



## spec (Dec 19, 2011)

Good point Scarbelly

I forgot to mention....

That I'm trying to decide if I want to use steam tables or crock pots/roasters

I learned at my bar/grill crockpots don't hold some foods well but work better than steam tables for other foods Plus are less expensive to start with, and beleive it or not a couple of roaster or crock pots are more energy efficiant tha a large steamer with multiple pots And electrical usage may well come into the equasion when the dehydrator, freezeers,fridges, and ac are running at the same time

I won't be employing a deep fryer, so I can leave off the $7000 vent & mushroom system, Altho I am thinking about a halon system or some extra fire extinguishers on the trailer and in the truck


----------



## spec (Dec 19, 2011)

Good news
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





While I was typing up my last post

I got accepted into the www.kickstarter.com  program to help with the funding for this project,

Now I have to set up a website, and shoot a video so backers can get to know me and this project better

Anybody here proficient at web design want to barter for some jerky or pickles or sauces OR some of my homegrown spices to help me set up a site for this?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't have a clue where to start, I have the joomla books but I'm just not a computer person...I can read...at a colleg level...But all I read in the damn books is kjfcjhhrlfhfblah blah blahhhhhhdvjekifnd ...Blah ...blah...blah I must be retarded


----------



## alblancher (Dec 19, 2011)

Your bandwidth provider may have some easy website set up tools.  Nowdays the small web design programs are great if all you need is a presence.  You will need the assistance of a web designer when you move into online marketing.  Why not give the free stuff a try.   I would think someone interested in investing in your BBQ business is more interested in seeing your ideas then your web design skills.

Good Luck,  wish I had some extra cash floating around.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 19, 2011)

Another idea is to look around the kickstart site and see if someone is trying to set up a web design business.  That is a great opportunity for trade, they will be able to show off your site plus they'll score some neat stuff from you.


----------



## spec (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks alblancher that's a good idea


----------



## spec (Dec 22, 2011)

I have it narrowed down to 2 RV's Pretty sure it will be be this one, and the stack of electricals,Dehydrator nuke, and small convection...


----------



## spec (Dec 22, 2011)

I found a local foody to trade goodies for a website...I used this as bait 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




















	

		
			
		

		
	
     Pepper sauce peppers


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 22, 2011)

spec said:


> Good news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My fiance is a web site designer and does some pretty awesome work.

I could prolly convince her to help ya out if ya lost the "r" word..

Nice to see ya around again...Been a while.

Last I remember you was moving from Neb to minn.

Craig


----------



## spec (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Craig,

Nice to be back...Went from Minn to sek back to Mn... Was an adventure to say the least

Right now my cooking stuff is strewn across 2 states Hoping to get started soon I'm naked without my stuff...

At least I finalized some sauces and perfected some of my rubs...Kansas was good for growing peppers...nearly a bumper crop...50 some cases ready ...well almost aged enough to be sauced


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2011)

Just some food for thought when putting your systems together. A lot of festivals and events will not allow you to run a generator so you will need to also get a LARGE inverter which means lots of batteries to run them.

If you can find appliances that run on LP like motorhome fridges do, that may save you some real headaches. The fridge in my coach is a double door double freezer and holds a lot of food.  You could get a second one and would have all the storage you could ever need.  If you look around. you can find coaches that were wrecked and pick up these pretty cheap. The same for cooking surfaces and devices. If you stay with LP you are going to save a lot of headaches. The older coaches had some pretty good cooktops or if you can get one from a used restaurant supply that will save you energy too. 

My biggest piece of advice is - spend the $$ to seal the roof really good. Coaches are notorious for leaking and leaks cause breakdowns in equipment.

I have had a coach for over 30 years so if you have any questions send me a PM

Good luck with the new venture - sounds exciting


----------



## spec (Dec 22, 2011)

My primary choice was just sealed, interior was not the best kept up...But has a gennie, set up for LP

Something that is holding this project up is the lack of snow...and it comes with a big payment too


----------



## spec (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Scarbelly...I'll do some more research...I never thought about not being able to run the gennie...Cuz it is LP, and quiet

Oh... the woods pic is gathering smoker wood...I keep it in these boxes till ready to use in the smokers, I can stack them and when ready park next to the smoker


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow that will be a great build i cont Wait .

Merry Christmas


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 25, 2011)

Spec - interesting adventure you're setting upon, good luck.  Not sure where in MN you're at...but chances there is a college nearby that would have some smart ass little know everything willing to make a website for mere pittance (or trade for the most awesome food they have ever had).  Some High Schools have good programs and may have a "internship" type setup to help give students a "real life" experience.

John


----------



## sprky (Dec 25, 2011)

spec said:


> ..Kansas was good for growing peppers...nearly a bumper crop...50 some cases ready ...well almost aged enough to be sauced


Where in Kansas was ya. I was shocked with the heat we had this summer my peppers didn't do better.











  for the build


----------



## spec (Dec 25, 2011)

JJW

I found a foody who may want in, as well as build the website...Time will tell

Sprky,

I was in SEK ...coffeyville right on the OK border Grill was in dearing

Doing the 200 mile trip pulling the Boda to haul some scrap and haul home the smoker(s)

Jerky orders came in today as well...So this week may be pretty busy...I'll try to get some pix in the week ahead


----------



## spec (Jan 1, 2012)

Little Q-veiw

No progress on the truck bud did some cooking, for the family and possible backers


----------



## spec (Jan 1, 2012)

Fresh BBQ sauce...Pulled pork, Roast Beef, and Chicken Wings


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

That's some great looking Q Spec!


----------



## spec (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Al

Stil more pix to come
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The wings were My standard BBQ wing and a milder beer and punkin pie spiced wings


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

That's some beautiful looking BBQ buddy!


----------



## spec (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Al

Colder than heck  but warm for the season here Smoking up the pulled pork now, and working on the video for kickstart,

I forgot to get pix of the pork thats on today


----------



## spec (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's todayspulled pork


----------



## spec (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## spec (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## spec (Jan 11, 2012)

Just a couple of short vids from 1st of the year


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 11, 2012)

...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..looks great

good luck


----------



## spec (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's the video I meant to post


----------



## spec (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry Guys,

This project got put on hold the last few weeks...A.S. attack and the Blueberry went to the shop...( The Blueberry is the truck in the last video )  so finances and health put the kabosh on some speedy mobile tastee treats...But there will be a website soon...A member here graciously offered to help...The locals around here chowed down on over $200 worth of Jerky and other goodies and produced nothing...

I have a bit of advice for Bartering with your goodies...For anybody doing this in the future...See what they got for you... before letting one morsil of food out of your possesion...you can't get it back if they don't produce...It hasn't been pretty... I was going to blast these clowns publicly, I'd rather, concentrate on positives and helping others with what I know


----------



## frosty (Jan 18, 2012)

Spec, you get better soon! 

You're right about being cautious.  Tons of moochers out there lookng to line their pockets with Spec's $$$. 

Don't worry about anything but your recovery.  Keep going for your dream, and make it happen.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## spec (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## spec (Jan 19, 2012)

I lost the text on the last post...

here's some more smoker goodies i'm going to offer...

Smoked sesame chicken, Stir fry, with brown rice

I FUBARed on the smoker pix...almost Dutch oven done but lightly smokey


----------



## spec (Jan 19, 2012)

Frosty,

A.S. is a permanent disorder.

I'm as good as I'll ever be

Just learn to live with it...It's all good

I just get pissed off sometimes

You never know what your going to wake up to in the morning...might be a good day...might not

But don't matter

what do youguys think of the logo?


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 20, 2012)

It's smoking...lol


----------



## spec (Jan 28, 2012)

Been working on rewards for kickstart...

Stuff for the video etc


----------



## spec (Jan 28, 2012)

I did up some Chili pork to go with the beef...and  some B-Fast sausage...as well as a couple batches of  Jerky...3 more jerky's to go...

Then grind Hamburgers, and chili beef


----------



## spec (Jan 28, 2012)

Had a double pic to fix

Here's the best part of sausage making


----------



## spec (Jan 28, 2012)

MMMMMMMM

CRAP

Now I have to go back to work


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## spec (Jan 29, 2012)

I dunno if anybody noticed my new avatar...

Here's my new logo....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	















Somebody here did it

A million thanks


----------



## cdldriver (Jan 31, 2012)

looks like a great avatar and would love a sample when i get back home to MN.


----------



## spec (Jan 31, 2012)

When you get here send me a PM

and we'll hook up


----------



## frosty (Feb 1, 2012)

Spec, good job!

That logo looks GREAT!  Blow it up to put it on the T-shirts, business cards, camper side, bill boards, WEAR IT OUT!  Congrats.


----------



## spec (Feb 1, 2012)

Craig's wife did itfor me

I think it's 1st rate...


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 2, 2012)

Love the avatar pic, Sissy is a puter wizz


----------



## spec (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes..

YES SHE IS

She's doing my site now


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 3, 2012)

It looks great... makes me think of lighting mc queen off of the cars movie..   K' CHING


----------



## cdldriver (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice to have Friends.


----------



## spec (Feb 11, 2012)

JELLY BEAN SAUCE IS BORN
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've been waiting for the peppers to thicken  the marinade to a syrup...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Blended them up this morning

Modello's, Tobasco,Habbies, and Cuyanne...Pickled....AGED...Wait  wait   wait.....and WAIT SOME MORE...Grind...and Taste...

MMMMMM

SORTA SWEET AND TANGY....

I GOT ROBBED...NOT MUCH HEAT

WAIT...

I THINK........

*WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO THERES THE KICK*

*WHERE'S MY BREAD AND MILK*

*












*

*




*


----------



## spec (Feb 11, 2012)

Iput this here cuz it will be in the rewards for Kickstart

I make this sauce to go with one of the signature dishes that will be for breakfast  on the truck

One pan potato B-fast...my favorite



















After a couple hour rest thesauce will get reblended and thinned down with it's "Syrup"

It's a little thick now


----------



## cdldriver (Feb 11, 2012)

looking good


----------



## spec (Apr 9, 2012)

Been a long time since I had something to post here...Too long...

I've  aquired some goodies for the kitchen, altho the truck itself fell thru-  So I'm still searching for a truck to convert

Website is almost ready...I'm sooo slow at adding stuff...Here's some pix

I secured the land for my garden only have 5 acres tilled now...but up to 10 if I need


----------



## spec (Apr 20, 2012)

Just an update

Brought this home today

300 gallon smoker...Reverse flow baffled, with a added tray for extra smoke or heat for grilling, 5 hours into the burn-in only 8 hours to go...Oak and cherry... I'll add the apple and Maple at the end of the burn in...Been burnig in between 250 and 400*  Burnrd in the paint...Building the layer...Tomorrow I'll add the silky layer...Hot and heavy...


----------



## cdldriver (Apr 21, 2012)

were did you find such a nice smoker?


----------



## spec (Apr 22, 2012)

It's kind of a funny story

I spent a small fortune on buying all my stuff new and always designed and built my own smokers...

Anyway now that I'm broke I've been scanning Craigslist every day looking for deals on commercial goody's for the truck

About a month ago I saw this one Figured it was a scam for the price...599...So I didn't even call on it

Friday I saw it again and was going to be in that neighborhood so I gave the guy a call

$500 no haggle and I was on my way home with my BRAND NEW , Never had a fire in it smoker...I couldn't buy the materials for that

It will get a few mods even tho It was well thought out

But there are a few thing that I'll be changing...It has some drain holes that Need to be covered with flaps or doors to give better control and still allow drainage The baffle for the reverse flow is too  long...Easy fix with my hole saw...And the lid is REAALY HEAVY...a counter balance weight and some stops on the hinge will fix that...

I have 6  of the 14 hous of the burn in  done Oak and cherry...Oak for the rtaw heat and cherry for flavor and it's heavy smoke qualities...Help to seal up some leaks around the door...All in all I lucked out

Like I said before I couldn't buy the base materials for the $500 I paid for it


----------



## spec (Apr 30, 2012)

Just another Sunday smoke...

My new unNamed sausage...Canadian style Bacon...Buckboard Bacon...Pulled Pork...

B-Fast Sausage...

For some strange reason I have a belly ache today...All turned out really well...Belly ache...I guess I shouldn't eat a couple of each while they are cooling


----------



## frosty (Apr 30, 2012)

Great job Spec!  Love the new smoker, lots of room and I agree it was a great find!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## spec (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Frosty,

It's alot easier to maintain cooler temps for Bacon than mt small one


----------



## spec (Apr 30, 2013)

After almost a year and a half

I finally pulled the trigger on the Mobile kitchen...I looked hard and long, changed my mind about a thousand times, comprimised and changed the game plan a couple hundred more times too...

I finally had to poop or get off the pot...

78' Ford Eldorado...I wanted a Chev...

460 power plant...I wanted a 350

24 feet...Perfect

Didn't really want a rear bath...but got one...But I'm happy as hell to have found close to what I wanted and at a price I was willing to pay...

It's in really good shape for it's age...almost a shameto gut it...













3E23J53H95Nf5Ee5Fad4s6e21b761318a1e99.jpg



__ spec
__ Apr 30, 2013


















3Gb3M23J15I75L25Gfd4s5fd4875ca9031dbb.jpg



__ spec
__ Apr 30, 2013


















3E13K33M75I85Ed5Fcd4sce6431fc2fe91d7e.jpg



__ spec
__ Apr 30, 2013


















3E23Ib3Jb5Ia5G55Kfd4sf779202591951132.jpg



__ spec
__ Apr 30, 2013


----------

